# Wanted Partner to Share Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I tried to organise a travel partner last year but I left it too late so I am trying again.

Wanted Travel Partners to share Eurotunnel frequent traveler.
6+4.trips
Frequent traveler is £440 for 10 trips.
If you are interested in a partnership send me a pm

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

PM sent


----------

